# New Milwaukee Tools



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

If anyone is interested, Milwaukee is having a series of online events to show off new and upcoming products. This is the first time they are opening it up beyond distributors to end users. You need to preregister if you want to attend, here is the info... 









here is the link they provided:

Milwaukee Pipeline Event Registration


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I am going to block Milwaukee. I get far too many emails from them.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

yeah, their advertising and emails are a little aggressive. I agree. I had to unsubscribe on my personal emails.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I registered for my replacement warranty with Bosch and never got a single propaganda email from them. I didn’t need to use the warranty either. Good tools.


----------



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

Honestly, I was waiting to see this. I was starting to think about tradeshows and counter days, missing see new products and talking to reps. I would also like to find the sales guy that told me I could get Brady 61 for a couple hundred.
Now I could use the name of the super splicing tape I got a sample of last year.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

This is what I am interested in






Cheers
John


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I got three emails from Milwaukee yesterday. That was it. I unsubscribed. I got sucked in to registering with a draw for free tools.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Navyguy said:


> This is what I am interested in
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dydGFdC5zRE
> 
> ...


 I SAW this in a video cutting through an I beam. Impressive.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> I *SAW* this in a video cutting through an I beam. Impressive.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Today I just noticed the local HD has the new MX Fuel Jack hammer and chainsaw at the the store. Those batteries are frigging HUGE.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I like the new Fuel multi-tool. That's about all that interests me right now


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Navyguy said:


> This is what I am interested in
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dydGFdC5zRE
> 
> ...


It doesn't like SS uni-strut. Cuts it like butter but dulls the blade in no time.


----------



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

gpop said:


> It doesn't like SS uni-strut. Cuts it like butter but dulls the blade in no time.


 Does anything like to cut stainless strut? Horizontal band saw is nice on blades but just so slow. Cut off is fast but same problem, chews up blades. Anyone played with ss strut and the new shears?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

When ever cutting stainless you need the right blades, otherwise it just rusts out too.

When I worked in the poultry plant, we did everything in stainless pretty much, we a separate set of tools / machine just for stainless.

Cheers
John


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> I like the new Fuel multi-tool. That's about all that interests me right now


Is that so?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Navyguy said:


> This is what I am interested in
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dydGFdC5zRE
> 
> ...


That thing looks badass

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Plasma cutter is best in stainless or deal with the blade issue.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

Navyguy said:


> When ever cutting stainless you need the right blades, otherwise it just rusts out too.
> 
> When I worked in the poultry plant, we did everything in stainless pretty much, we a separate set of tools / machine just for stainless.
> 
> ...


Definitely need the right blade, also need LOW speed. A lot of my customers think the faster the better, but it just heats up the blade and ruins the teeth. Lower tooth count, line an 8/10t variable blade and low speed works well, plus a good cutting lubricant...there is this stuff called Tapmatic Edge Creme that works wonders.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Milwaukee Drawers are coming!

Cheers
John


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

Episode 3 is tomorrow for whoever is interested in registering Milwaukee Pipeline Episode 3 Registration


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm interested in the new M18 Fuel oscillating tool. I saw a video of a guy reviewing it and he said it would be out in November. The Milwaukee website is silent on this. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

A Little Short said:


> I'm interested in the new M18 Fuel oscillating tool. I saw a video of a guy reviewing it and he said it would be out in November. The Milwaukee website is silent on this. Anyone know anything about it?


Milwaukee is almost always late compared to their promos. Typical marketing overpromise and under deliver.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

I would like the new oscillating tool myself, everything ive read said November 27th release date.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

A Little Short said:


> I'm interested in the new M18 Fuel oscillating tool. I saw a video of a guy reviewing it and he said it would be out in November. The Milwaukee website is silent on this. Anyone know anything about it?





yamatitan said:


> I would like the new oscillating tool myself, everything ive read said November 27th release date.


I reached out to my Milwaukee Sales Rep. Once I hear back, I'll confirm if that date is accurate.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

A Little Short said:


> I'm interested in the new M18 Fuel oscillating tool. I saw a video of a guy reviewing it and he said it would be out in November. The Milwaukee website is silent on this. Anyone know anything about it?





yamatitan said:


> I would like the new oscillating tool myself, everything ive read said November 27th release date.


Just heard back, they have an estimated ship date of 11/2
List price for the kit will be $579 - Minimum advertising price $329
List price for the bare tool is $380 - MAP $229
Those MAP prices are probably what you will see at big box stores or online. Smaller supply houses or IBEW shops (like us) probably won't have them that low, too much overhead.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

Newest episode is for Lighting and PPE if anyone is interested, Nov. 12 
Milwaukee Pipeline - Lighting and PPE


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks good, wow they are coming out with everything. I need to get one of these.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

HAHAHA, That's great...I want one! Reminds me of these ...


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Rob-Bryant said:


> Newest episode is for Lighting and PPE if anyone is interested, Nov. 12
> Milwaukee Pipeline - Lighting and PPE


Any word on the M18 Fuel oscillating tool?


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

A Little Short said:


> Any word on the M18 Fuel oscillating tool?


Looks like CPO Milwaukee is shipping theme out Dec 2nd


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

A Little Short said:


> Any word on the M18 Fuel oscillating tool?


The Oscillating tool is now available and in stock at the factory. Model # is 2836-20 for the bare tool and 2836-21 for the kit (1-battery, 5.0XC)
Wherever you get your Milwaukee tools from should be able to order one in for you right away.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I just priced a bare tool from my wholesaler. Not impressed.


----------



## Thirty-eight (Mar 2, 2020)

i Went tool shopping last night. Acme tools shows it in stock and ships in 1 business day but I haven’t seen a shipping confirmation yet.


----------



## Thirty-eight (Mar 2, 2020)

M18 fuel multi tool, pack out light, and fuel vacuum came today. Multi tool and vacuum are huge upgrades over non fuel


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thirty-eight said:


> M18 fuel multi tool, pack out light, and fuel vacuum came today. Multi tool and vacuum are huge upgrades over non fuel


I've been wanting to upgrade the M18 vacuum I have with something more powerful. This is great to hear.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I've been wanting to upgrade the M18 vacuum I have with something more powerful. This is great to hear.


I have a few of them, and the new ones are great. The attachments all fit into the lockable top, even the hose. Makes storage easy.

Theu also have one now for the Packout system, but I don’t have one.

I did buy the backpack vacuum, it’s really awesome. I can do dust free work pretty easy using it.

They all have HEPA filters too.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You Milwaukee fanboys. Can’t wait to give them your money. 🤣


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

so how is that Bosch vac working for you ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

catsparky1 said:


> so how is that Bosch vac working for you ?


You mean this? I don’t own a cordless vac. Maybe I should buy a nice blue and red one, what do you think? 😊


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

catsparky1 said:


> so how is that Bosch vac working for you ?


It is a very nice vac. The biggest downside is the form factor and it does not have an exhaust port to plug the hose into to use as a blower.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> You mean this? I don’t own a cordless vac. Maybe I should buy a nice blue and red one, what do you think?
> View attachment 152179


I think that thing sucks!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I had my SH order me the new M18 Fuel oscillating tool. They beat the online price without me even asking!


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

WOW just WOW. My milwaukee M12 360* laser level just showed up. Just messing around with it at the house and I am very impressed. The brightness blows my Dewalt (red) laser level out of the water. I'm still waiting for the 360* accessory mount to show up for small vertical adjustments but the left to right adjustment wheel is a game changer. Having all of the different axis to measure off of while hanging strut trapeze( or just general ceiling work) will make my life so much easier. Also, the sighting tool it comes with really does work well. You can set it up far away, use the adjustment wheel and the tool will noticeably glow when the beam hits the center.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm still waiting for them to come up with an idiot detector. 

One you'd set up near where you are working and it'll send an alarm whenever an idiot is nearby. 

It'd be even better if it was dual-mode........one type of alarm for your average run-of-the-mill idiot and another for an educated idiot. 

Just think of all the stress this would save..........


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

zac said:


> I think that thing sucks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


It does. I used mine the other day to clean out a 2" conduit that was broken off at ground level and left open for a few years. I was impressed with how much gravel it got out and how much water it pulled up out of the conduit as well.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

